# Its that time of year again.....



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

.....that the carp gang up in the warm water discharges on the GMR! river was up and muddy, you can see a few here in the incoming clear water but at times i could see them better and they were actually 3 layers thick. most were small, between 2-5lb but did see a couple that may have went 12-15lb. might be back Sunday with some corn


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Oh man! Looks fun!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i know where that is! i was really debating taking a fly rod up there in the summer this year. awesome pic


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

where was that pic taken at if you don't mind me asking?......Mike


----------

